# Ru Paul's Drag Race Sn:3!



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2011)

Has anyone been watching lately?
  	 
  	Venus D' lite and Phoenix had their sorry faces taken out of competition!
  	Couldn't stand Phoenix and that monotone voice...
  	But LAST NIGHT, the hugest attention whore and crybaby, Mimi Imfurst got kicked out! She's been a annoying headtrip and emotional mess on the show, so good timing Ru.
  	Now the show has nothing to lose in being an all out bitchfest!
  	 
  	She was up against India (seen) on Mimi's back! Because Mimi crossed the line and lifted that girl up and over her head for shockfactor! It was true bizarre-i-tude~!



  	You could hear India screaming, "GET HER OFF OF ME!!" Ru said it best,"Drag is not a contact sport!"


----------

